# My first diamond (cubic zirconia)



## thegeek (Jul 11, 2012)

My not good enough to call it a diamond...maybe a cubic zirconia...but here's my first diamond wrap on a 6'6 inshore casting rod. Aside from a couple mistakes, I'm relatively pleased with it.

TheGeek
www.fishingjax.com


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it looks great. I wish I could do that.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd be super pleased. Great job.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Pompano Joe said:


> I'd be super pleased. Great job.


What he said!!! Killer job!


----------

